# What do you think is the single most important image taken by human kind?



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just curious to see your answers. 

I think the most important image taken by human kind is the one taken by NASA Hubble's Space Telescope because it visualizes to humanity how small we are.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think this is, because it makes us feel all cuddly and warm inside, and reminds us that love is good.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

CJay3113 said:


>


Isn't that at Woodstock?

I've got the Woodstock dvd, that image is awesome


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not sure. I found it through Google, I just really like the way it looked. Man, I wish I could have gone to Woodstock back in the day.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

CJay3113 said:


> I'm not sure. I found it through Google, I just really like the way it looked.


I'm sure that when one of the dudes who helped put together the festival at the farm, leaved in a helicopter after the festival was over, he saw it (the peace symbol), and said that it was amazing and then before he knew it, he had arrived at the bank (I think it was a bank) and then he said it felt like a rude awakening.



CJay3113 said:


> Man, I wish I could have gone to Woodstock back in the day.


Totally, me too. It would be so euphoric, and I would feel like I belong, because I would be among thousands of other hippies.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, there aren't many of us neo-hippies around, and lately I find myself mostly hanging out with people my parents' age.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I've never made a hippy friend, unless this 1 dude I was friends with for a small while was a hippy


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

this was the start of a new world of understanding for human life.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Warm and fuzzy, eh?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

You have issues! :tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> You have issues! :tongue:


On this particular night, I'd have to agree with you...something must have been in the salsa...


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Warm and fuzzy, eh?


Looks cool but is that the most important image taken by mankind? haha:crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Apparently Sillytree thinks so. He was just teasing me for my foxes, which obviously were also intended as a joke because I had no valid response.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Apparently Sillytree thinks so. He was just teasing me for my foxes, which obviously were also intended as a joke because I had no valid response.


Hah! I thought you were serious!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Everything I could think of that was important was also depressing. I would rather post nothing at all than post something negative that would bring everyone down.


----------



## Miyuki (Jan 5, 2010)

This. I volunteer this as a candidate to be the single most important picture of humanity!









everybody needs a warm kitty

Though, I've never seen a picture that represents all of humanity or else I would have chosen that.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

the most important image ever taken was a picture of me


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

The first photo of earth from out of space. For thousands of years humans have wondered what Earth really looked like and now in this ..or last century we've done it and we kinda take it for granted. This may not be the best photo but it's still wow...the next one is better....










Now that is to me the most important image in the history of human kind so far.... this rock we call home.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

The picture I am about to present to you _defines_ the human condition. It captures the duality of the sibling relationship, the love of one's sibling as well as the spiteful jealousy that inevitably follows. It illustrates life and death, the closeness of both, the inevitability of time.





In this one picture there is life, but also symbolism as the boy's head is turned to the viewer's left, an obvious gesture to the past which we cannot change. To a past we can only move on from. Learn from. But there is also the spectre of death; a foreshadowing of the future can be seen in the slight curve of the girl's lips. The glint in her eyes as she turns to the camera alludes to understanding, but also impatience. In one glance she tells the story of siblings, of patience, of finding inner peace.





The picture makes one wonder, is she an angel? Does she forgive? Or is she the harbinger of a swift death as her eyes so adroitly convey?





The boy's innocence makes the viewer _hope._ And it is this hope that we find solace in understanding another's plight. We wish for him to succeed, yet understand the risks involved. We see the awe scrawled across his face like a painter drawing the first outlines on a canvas, but we also see the trepidation, the hesitation of his breath as the painter withdraws their brush.





Indeed, the perspective itself plays a great role in the understanding of the picture and only drives the viewer to ask more questions. Who is taking the picture? Is his plight the same as the boy's or does he, like the viewer, share a common element in the girl's expression of ennui?





If ever one picture could capture so many human emotions, could define for us the future and the past, what could have been and what never will be, it is this:














Boobies; the meaning of life.

>_< Okay, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Miyuki said:


> This. I volunteer this as a candidate to be the single most important picture of humanity!
> everybody needs a warm kitty


That is without doubt the cutest kitty I have ever seen!!!!!!! wow! I bet it never gets any sleep lol!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I knew I never should have let them post that picture of me from when i was a kid... just can't live it down


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I have got some ideas, which I will post later, for the time being I want to say how great a thread topic this is. I looked and was like 'wow I wish I'd thought of that one'. Well done Happy.:laughing:


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill go with the one I posted in the picture my mood thread:










I think the most important image taken by human kind is this one because it visualizes humanity, how we are. How some of us are. How I am.


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.uiowa.edu/policult/assets/WWII/IwoJima_flag.jpg

or








http://livo.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/stuart-franklin-tianamen-square.jpg


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would say a picture of earth from space for the same reason as Lance.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

GBer8721 said:


> http://www.uiowa.edu/policult/assets/WWII/IwoJima_flag.jpg
> 
> or
> 
> ...


These are great too and...


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

addle1618 said:


> I would say a picture of earth from space for the same reason as Lance.


Déjà Vu much?


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shannonline said:


> Déjà Vu much?


lol sorry I saw the first and third page... But I agree :tongue:


----------

